# Oakley Goggle Lenses



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have got the oakley elevate goggle, which are pretty amazing, but I am going to get different lenses. I am looking for something darker for bright sunny days and I don't know which ones to get. I am looking at the dark grey lens and the black iridium lens. I hear the iridium are more reflecting, but I'm not sure which one I want.








Dark Grey








Black Iridium


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

For what it's worth, get two pairs rather than replacement lenses. Getting a sale pair of oakleys can be cheaper than buying lens by itself. Just my opinion though!


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

grafta said:


> For what it's worth, get two pairs rather than replacement lenses. Getting a sale pair of oakleys can be cheaper than buying lens by itself. Just my opinion though!


+1. I used to do the same thing with my old Oakleys and swap the lens. What a PITA! I got two pairs and just switch depending on what the day looks like, or if I'm riding at night.


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

grafta said:


> For what it's worth, get two pairs rather than replacement lenses. Getting a sale pair of oakleys can be cheaper than buying lens by itself. Just my opinion though!


Well new goggle lens are worth $20. I would buy new goggles for each condition, but it really isn't an option for me. I wish though.


----------



## Polarcaps (Dec 10, 2010)

Both of those are similar, except the Grey I think is polarized. So it'll be more reflective. Really you should get the lens that you enjoy looking through and is appropriate for the light though. For instance my friend rides here in Michigan and he got the Fire iridium lenses which let in 12% of light. It's mostly overcast here so they really don't work that great. So if 20% light is good then I'd go with the grey.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Cole323 said:


> Well new goggle lens are worth $20. I would buy new goggles for each condition, but it really isn't an option for me. I wish though.


When people I know have got new lenses for oakleys its been equal price to on sale completes. If you can get em for $20 knock yourself out bud :thumbsup:


----------



## BarryYung42 (Feb 25, 2012)

Polarcaps said:


> Both of those are similar, except the Grey I think is polarized. So it'll be more reflective. Really you should get the lens that you enjoy looking through and is appropriate for the light though. For instance my friend rides here in Michigan and he got the Fire iridium lenses which let in 12% of light. It's mostly overcast here so they really don't work that great. So if 20% light is good then I'd go with the grey.


For a second there i thought you were talking about me when you said my friend has fire iridium lenses! anyways thoses lenses are for really light conditions. If i were you i would just go to oakley vault and pick up some new goggles with darker lenses for about the same price as lenses


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I just got Oakley Airbrakes and damn they're easy to change! Not $20, though. When spare lenses become available, they'll be around $90 according to the salescritter.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the following lenses

Pink Iridium
Fire Iridium
VR 28 Black Iridium
HI Yellow Iridium
Clear

The best lenses for sunny days is Fire Iridium. They leave me wanting nothing more. The best over cast lense is the Yellow Iridium, and the best night board is Clear.


----------



## Cole323 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> I have the following lenses
> 
> Pink Iridium
> Fire Iridium
> ...


And what do you think the best overall ones are? The fire iridiums looked pretty cool, but I'm not sure if they are good in all conditions. I am more leaning between dark grey and fire iridium at the moment.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

From Oakley, I have the Fire Iridium lens for sunny days, Pink Iridium lens for overcast days, and HI Yellow for stormy days. If I had to pick only one, I guess I'd pick Pink Iridium... but I find that it's pretty tough to see terrain textures in stormy days. It might not be the lens' fault though.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Cole323 said:


> And what do you think the best overall ones are? The fire iridiums looked pretty cool, but I'm not sure if they are good in all conditions. I am more leaning between dark grey and fire iridium at the moment.



I couldn't live with just one lense because they vary so much, and so does the weather in my area. I suppose if I HAD to pick one it would be HI yellow because where I live pure sunny days are less then cloudy or partially sunny, and I can also use them at night. 

My second choice would be Fire Iridium.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Where the hell are you finding lenses for $20? I've only seen them at $70+ for Splices...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> Where the hell are you finding lenses for $20? I've only seen them at $70+ for Splices...




you cant get splice lenses for $20


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

Used the Blue iridium in bluebird/broken clouds and it was amazing. I am now down to three lenses. Blue iridium for bluebird (havent tried my dark grey yet), HI persimmon for overcast days, and HI Yellow for overcast into night.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

HI persimmon has been a good all around lens for me when I am too lazy to go and swap out the lens(I don't usually carry the spare lens on me). My eyes aren't that sensitive to bright light so they work for me even on blue bird days. I haven't had the pleasure of trying out pink iridium yet, but I heard that they are pretty damn versatile as well, perhaps more so than the HI persimmon.


----------



## twk1d (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a Black Iridium lens and also a cheap aftermarket yellow lens. Should I buy another lens that's more geared towards cloudy/overcast days or am I ok?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

twk1d said:


> I have a Black Iridium lens and also a cheap aftermarket yellow lens. Should I buy another lens that's more geared towards cloudy/overcast days or am I ok?


A good quality yellow lens should cover you from cloudy/overcast to night riding, and your dark lens takes care of the bright days. You could get a third lens in the middle, say persimmon to go between those but I wouldn't say it's necessary. The nice thing about the middle lens in a colour like persimmon is that if you go out on a cloudy day and then it totally clears up 0it will get you by if it goes total bluebird, where the yellow might not be dark enough. Otherwise the two lenses you have should be sufficient. 

Personally I have 3 lenses, one dark, one persimmon, and one HI Yellow. The first two were in the box, and the yellow I bought after, and if I could have gotten dark + yellow in the box I doubt I'd have bothered to get the middle lens.


----------



## twk1d (Nov 27, 2011)

Lamps said:


> A good quality yellow lens should cover you from cloudy/overcast to night riding, and your dark lens takes care of the bright days. You could get a third lens in the middle, say persimmon to go between those but I wouldn't say it's necessary. The nice thing about the middle lens in a colour like persimmon is that if you go out on a cloudy day and then it totally clears up 0it will get you by if it goes total bluebird, where the yellow might not be dark enough. Otherwise the two lenses you have should be sufficient.
> 
> Personally I have 3 lenses, one dark, one persimmon, and one HI Yellow. The first two were in the box, and the yellow I bought after, and if I could have gotten dark + yellow in the box I doubt I'd have bothered to get the middle lens.



Thanks for the detailed response. My question now is, do I need the upgrade from ebay quality yellow lens to High Intensity Yellow lens? The dilemma for me is whether the range of the black iridum is able to meet the range of the basic yellow lens.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

twk1d said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. My question now is, do I need the upgrade from ebay quality yellow lens to High Intensity Yellow lens? The dilemma for me is whether the range of the black iridum is able to meet the range of the basic yellow lens.


Tough call - it's probably 90 bucks to replace that lens if you get the genuine Oakley product. 

I'd wait till you either scratch your current lens or really feel the gap, or if $90 isn't that much to you I'd get one, it is a really nice lens, i was told custom colored/designed for Whistler conditions. 

Like Sassicaia said earlier, if I could only have one lens, I'd take the genuine Oakley HI Yellow - he lives in BC, I live in Toronto. It's a very versatile lens.


----------

